

Show HN: New (yet another) android hacker news app - burntcookie90

Hey guys, this is something I&#x27;ve been working on for the past couple of weeks. I made this because I wanted something read HN that was both minimal and followed android guidelines.<p>Website (with screenshots):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dwak.io&#x2F;holo_hacker_news&#x2F;<p>Source code:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dinosaurwithakatana&#x2F;holo_hacker_news<p>G+ community for becoming a tester:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;communities&#x2F;112347719824323216860<p>Let me know what you guys think, thanks!
======
enhdless
Looking good!

\- Readability mode is a nice touch.

\- In addition to Top, Best, and Newest, Show and Ask would be nice
categories.

\- The variable width for the point counts of each article makes the layout
feel a bit disorganized. Maybe try a fixed width for that column?

